# Applying for Spouse Visa in Visitor Permit



## snoop1383 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am would be getting married to SA citizen end of this year ( not much time left). Currently I am in US. I would like to know

1. if I can come on Visitor Visa and Apply for Spouse Visa ? 

2. If I apply for a Visitor Visa and not yet Entered SA , Can i apply for Quota Work Permit ?

Thanks in Advance...


----------

